
Google acquires AIMatter, maker of the Fabby computer vision app - coloneltcb
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/16/google-acquires-aimatter-maker-of-the-fabby-computer-vision-app/
======
m12k
Good for them - machine learning is all the rage these days, but actually
turning it into a viable business on your own seems incredibly hard - both
getting data to work on, doing something genuinely useful/valuable with it AND
somehow monetizing that is a tall order for a startup (ML generally seems much
more suitable as an improvement to an existing product IMO). So my impression
is that getting acqui-hired by one of the big players is one of the best
outcomes for a team like this - you get a nice signing bonus and get to work
at one of the few companies with the scale and access to data to actually make
viable products with machine learning.

~~~
mdekkers
_machine learning is all the rage these days, but actually turning it into a
viable business on your own seems incredibly hard - both getting data to work
on, doing something genuinely useful /valuable with it AND somehow monetizing
that is a tall order for a startup_

Not if you are in manufacturing. (edit: or finance)

------
gargarplex
"from what we understand most of AIMatter’s employees will come onboard to
Google"

For some reason that i can't fully articulate, and if you want to pedant me on
this with a more specific framing then go ahead, but this is very impressive
to me and points to the value of the AIMatter team. If 10-30% of people that
make it to Google onsites are then approved, what are the odds of finding a
group of people who would all pass the process? Quite low and points the value
of the team

~~~
theDoug
I would agree with this. To imply (as below) that there is some lowered
interview bar as part of an acquisition, or other factors, would be, well, un-
Googley. Also untrue.

Congrats to us on what looks to be an acquisition of a lot of bright and
creative new coworkers.

(Disclosure: I work at Google. I also know nothing about this specific
acquisition but will sure mess around with this app tonight.)

~~~
slackingoff2017
Do they serve Koolaid at Google by chance?

~~~
weq
Yeh exactly, they can all pat eachother on the backs about passing the google
interview, about joining the elitle club, while modertating youtube comments
from there many in-house cafe's.

Why dont tech companies just cut to the chase and start dorms? That way these
kids will never have to leave uni, or catch a bus to work again!

~~~
pault
You joke but there was a time in my life where I would have loved to live in a
Google dorm.

